# Polo Wraps??



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually just bought (well a couple months ago) a set of pink polo wraps, and this past friday used them while riding.

Polos are not there to help support the leg in any way, and in a way not meant to protect the leg either. They are more for helping warm up the leg so it can move better. If you want something for support, split boots are good.

If i'm only going to be doing flat work or lunging, i'm going to use the polos, any jumping or harder riding, i'm going to use my open front boots or splint boots


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

i have a zillion pairs of polo wraps and I seldom use them seeing they are a PAIN to un wrap and re wrap. They are more used to warm up the legs and protect them from little things like splenters and some cross country stuff. If your looking for protection use splint boots or open front boots. I personally use open front boots for jumping they work great and dont bother. =]


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

I don't always wear put polo wraps on my horse just because we don't work that long and hard at all. I have noticed that the when the people at my barn are jumping that day they will definately put them on.

I love my polos because they are tie-dye


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Rezzi - Haha, thats cute. I love bright coloured polo wraps!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to have a few pairs, and used them so rarely I got rid of them... just found it took too long to put them on and just went back to boots


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have like every color of polo wraps but don't use them very often. I hate having to re-wrap them...


----------



## halsgal (Jun 1, 2008)

I ride in them all the time. They do provide an amount of support with more of a custom fit than a boot does. Also, my horse is a klutz, so it keeps the scrapes to a minimum, and does look cute. But don't say they don't do anything, when they are wrapped properly (which is a must, many a horses legs have been destroyed by bad poloing) they do provide support like a boot, not to the same extent maybe as a SMB, but they are more custom.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

As said earlier by appylover31803 polp wraps are not for support or protection. They can protect from minor rubs on the legs, but they are more for warming the legs and keeping them warm. When I practice dressage I put polo wraps on because they help the horse move better and keep the legs warm. Also, most of the time my horse will rub her legs together while side passing or something like that and polo's are pretty good at protecting them. I also use them on trail rides to protect from minor cuts from branches.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally don't use them on horses I ride (I stick to boots), but if I'm riding for someone else and they ask me to, I will. Occasionally if I'm doing flatwork I will use them though.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

polo wraps are fantastic support for horses and mold better than boots to the horses legs. 
they are designed, and do a wonderful job, of providing extra support for tendons, my horses when shes a bit swollen (previous minor tendon injuries), prefer to use polo wraps than boots, they support her and after the ride all the swelling is gone


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I use them every time I ride except at shows because my horse is 3 and her legs are still developing.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sometimes I use them, other times I don't.  
It's soo fun 'cause they come in different colors though, LOL! I have baby blue, green, & I think some red.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, I sometimes use polos for riding. But usually only if I'm not in a big rush and I feel like spending some extra time because wrapping all four legs every single day is a lot, for me. Usually I just throw some boots on the horse.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, I use them everytime I ride and it gets so old because I end up wraping like 20 legs a day, but my trainer is very polo-oriented.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I use them if my horses boots are dirty. He has a neoprene allergy so they are great if I don't have his special boots around.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always put protective leg wear on my horses. The one mare I have will have to settle with polo wraps. I don't think I will ever find a size that fits her.


----------

